# Can't browse usb hard drive on windows 8.



## andydc2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi

I just purchased a windows 8 pc today. i have just plugged in my usb hard drive into the back of my machine, but i don't know how browse it?? I am completely new to windows 8 as my old machine was a mac and i also have xp. I have gone into 'file explorer' and clicked the computer tab to view storage with removable media, but only the cd drive comes up. However, when i go into control panel and then into view hardware i can see that the machine is picking the hard drive up as it gives me the option to disconnect media. so the machine is obviously picking it up i just don't know how to browse the files. is it something to do with how the hard drive is formatted possibly? i connected a usb flash drive and i could browse it alright.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Cheers!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can choose "Desktop" then right click the desktop and choose "personalize". Then choose "Change Desktop Icons" and check every box in that screen, hit "apply" and "ok" and then you can click on "Computer" and see the usb drive and click it open.


----------

